# Last week of Sep, AI/OC/IRI



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Planning a trip to the coast 22-26 Sep. For those of you that know him FL Fisherman (Jason) will be in town. If any of the old or new crew would like to join us, let me know. As it stand right now we will be focusing on AI and Rt 50 bridge but may go up to IRI to go on a charter. Hopefully the Reds will be there to provide some pullage.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I approve of this message!! ^^


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Would miss it for the world!!!!! Looking forward to fishing with you guys again.:fishing:


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

BTW I like the idea of going up to IRI to go on a charter.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

man, if only I didnt have to work...


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I'd love to hang out with you guys but I'm tied up that weekend. Hope you get into 'em! (as always, Mike, I'll share some GPS numbers when you get out there)


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Matt and Trevor no sweat. We're looking into a possible charter on the 22, 23 or 24th. I 'll definitely get them numbers from you though


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Mike, I have a call in with Capt Kane of the "Fish Bound" to see if he has any open dates in that range. Should hear back shortly. This may be my first post in darn near a year...


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Axon said:


> Planning a trip to the coast 22-26 Sep. For those of you that know him FL Fisherman (Jason) will be in town. If any of the old or new crew would like to join us, let me know. As it stand right now we will be focusing on AI and Rt 50 bridge but may go up to IRI to go on a charter. Hopefully the Reds will be there to provide some pullage.


I'll be fishing in OC 22nd-25th with my girl could we join yall? mainly gonna fish AI and the bridge.


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm going to try to make it down 20th - 22nd Mike . Putting a leave slip in now for the 22nd . I'll bring 12 of my latest brew .


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> Mike, I have a call in with Capt Kane of the "Fish Bound" to see if he has any open dates in that range. Should hear back shortly. This may be my first post in darn near a year...


Fish Bound would be great. Would love an 8 hr wreck trip for Flounder and/or Sea Bass. The flounder bite has been hot..


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mike, Jason,

Wish I could join you guys but work is work! If you head up to IRI,try some night time topwater fishing off the jetties. My lure of choice is the Rapala X-rap in white. Taken some nice trout on it...

Good luck,

Sandcrab


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

It looks like we will be headed out on the morning of the 21st and have to be back NLT the 26th.GPWF20c your more than welcome to join us and Joe I sent you a PM. 

Ron don't worry we understand but we need to talk sometime about DE, I am thinking of retiring up your way


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

If the Red Drum Tourney at AI gets cancelled, then I may be able to catch up with you guys.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

We have the Fish Bound for 24 Sep for a Flounder trip, sea bass will be closed then


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

Talapia said:


> We have the Fish Bound for 24 Sep for a Flounder trip, sea bass will be closed then


Hey thanks for taking the lead on the charter. I'm in. Is the an 8 hr trip?


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Yes Sir, 8 hours.


----------



## halfnelson (Aug 19, 2010)

Mike shoot me a message and let me know where you're set up. Should pull on Assateague mid day sunday . Save me some fish , would ya .....


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Trip Details:
Date: 24 Sep 14
Departure Time: 0630 
Boat: Fish Bound (Six Pack)
Length of Trip: 8-Hours
Taget Species: Flounder
Cost: $600 divided by number of anglers plus tip for mate
Location 22nd Street Ocean City, MD - Bayside


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Mike,

I am not retired (not yet anyway) - still working for the man (DoD Civilian) for a couple of years. I live in a 55+ community. Drop me a line or check them out on the web - Nobles Pond at Dover DE. Houses start around st 200K. I dont cut grass or shovel snow anymore!

Take care and good luck on your adventure. I'll be heading out to Western Maryland for 5 days of trout fishing next month.

Sandcrab


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

Thanks for the update Henry

Ron, thanks I will check it out


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Its gonna be hard to sleep tonight lol.. I think this trip is at least 6 years in the making!!!!... Only thing missing would be Clyde and Anthony


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Gentleman, just got a text from Capt Kane. Weather looks very iffy for Wed. Current forecast is calling for 25-30 winds in the afternoon. I will have a go-no-go decision no later than tommorow afternoon.


----------



## Axon (Sep 8, 2002)

thanks Henry


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Y'all better post a picture/report. Cuz...damn!


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Axon said:


> thanks Henry


Mike, just got word from Capt Kane that the trip is cancelled. The offshore forecast is horrible.


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

Damn thanks Henry. Any chance on going Thursday? We just need to be heading in on Friday. Going to look at on shore possibilities.


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

FL FISHERMAN said:


> Damn thanks Henry. Any chance on going Thursday? We just need to be heading in on Friday. Going to look at on shore possibilities.


Jason the forecast for Thursday looks as bad as Wednesday. Sorry bud.

WED
E WINDS 15 TO 20 KT...INCREASING TO 20 TO 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO
AROUND 30 KT IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 7 TO 9 FT. A CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE
AFTERNOON. 

WED NIGHT
E WINDS 20 TO 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 30 KT. SEAS 8 TO
11 FT. RAIN LIKELY. 

THU
SE WINDS 20 TO 25 KT WITH GUSTS TO AROUND 30 KT...BECOMING W
15 KT IN THE AFTERNOON. SEAS 6 TO 8 FT. RAIN LIKELY EARLY IN THE
MORNING...THEN A CHANCE OF RAIN IN THE LATE MORNING AND AFTERNOON.


----------

